# Worries about our new 7 week kitten...



## lloydie08 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi all, 
A but new to this so bare with me! We collected a 7 week old male moggy around 8pm last night. On collection (after recently been given the once over from the vet on thursday (4/4/13) everything has been fine, eating wet and some dry food, on kitten milk and litter trained well. Since then he has only had 3 wees in a tray but no poo's. He is still eating and drinking plenty but also sleeping a fair bit too - between plenty of high energy playtimes... Is this normal?? 
HELP!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

7 weeks is very young to have left mum. 

But yes, you have a baby there, they sleep loads, and play hard inbetween. He's finding his feet. Personally, I'd take away the dry food (not really a good food) and just ffed him wet. He will poop when he feels secure. Make sure you have a couple of litter trays and don't give him too much space to explore.


----------



## lloydie08 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hmm, I was reasured by the CHARITY I got him through that he would be fine! :sneaky2: We have just kept him to the living room and hall for the time being. His food on one side of the room, tray on the other side. 

As I am typing this, we have a small poo! 

It is IAMS dried kitten food and I only plan on giving a small handful each day as he seems to really like it and is drinking plenty with it too.

Shall keep you updated x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Id ditch the kitten milk could make him get a runny bum.There fine with water I never feed those milks to ours.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

lloydie08 said:


> Hmm, I was reasured by the *CHARITY* I got him through that he would be fine! :sneaky2: We have just kept him to the living room and hall for the time being. His food on one side of the room, tray on the other side.
> 
> As I am typing this, we have a small poo!
> 
> ...


Charity? Rehoming that young is wrong and something I'd only expect from a back yard breeder, not a charity 

Good news that your kitten has finally had a poo.  It can take some time for kittens and cats to settle into a toilet routine when they're introduced to a new home.

I'm not having a go, but Iams dry is pretty dire food. Is it possible that you could change him over to wet food, or at least include wet food in his diet and ditch the Iams altogether and replace it with a 'good quality' dry such as Orijen or Acana? A lot of members on this forum will not advocate a dry food diet, but if feeding dry suits you, it's up to you; it's just better for your kitten's health to feed better quality dry.

Good luck with your kitten settling in okay 

ps - is that all you're feeding him, a small handful of Iams dry? If so, it's not enough food for a kitten.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

A small handful is probably almost a full days amount - normally around 40g - and a handful is easily that. I really would keep him off the dry f you can - it's not good, it doesn't clean teeth (that's a myth etc).

There is a reason that breeder keep kittens until 13 weeks and that's because they need the extra time growing confident, socialising, learning litter tray habits etc.


----------



## lloydie08 (Apr 7, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> Charity? Rehoming that young is wrong and something I'd only expect from a back yard breeder, not a charity
> 
> Good news that your kitten has finally had a poo. It can take some time for kittens and cats to settle into a toilet routine when they're introduced to a new home.
> 
> ...


Good god no! I have been giving him between 1/4 to 1/3 of a wiskers kitten pouch 4/5 times a day and he just has the option of the dried stuff in a seperate bowl along side it. 
My only worry about taking him off the kitten milk would be he isn't bothering with the water much, its mostly the kitten milk...

Glad I found this forum, already learning lots!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

lloydie08 said:


> Good god no! I have been giving him between 1/4 to 1/3 of a wiskers kitten pouch 4/5 times a day and he just has the option of the dried stuff in a seperate bowl along side it.
> My only worry about taking him off the kitten milk would be he isn't bothering with the water much, its mostly the kitten milk...
> 
> Glad I found this forum, already learning lots!


That's good news he's having some wet food too.

Re: drinking water - your kitten will be getting moisture from the wet food so that's probably why he's not interested in water.

The kitten milk should really only be a treat (if at all, there are better treats available). As mentioned earlier in the thread, kitten milk can cause runny poo. Fortunately, in this instance, your kitten doesn't have the runs, but it's better to wean him off the milk, leave fresh water down and feed wet food, then you can be sure he's hydrated


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi and welcome  

Well done for joining the forum, I have found some really nice and helpful people on here.

Congratulations on the new member of your family. 7 Weeks is incredibly young to be rehomed but unfortunately you weren't to know. I would be interested to know why they rehomed at such a young age. 

As other members have said it really is a good idea to get them off of biscuits and feed a good quality wet food. Our cat was a complete biscuit junkie when we got him and it was really hard getting him onto wet food but well worth doing. There are a number of threads on here that list good quality ones. Whiskas isn't good quality unfortunately. You may find your vet tries to promote various dry foods etc - don't be fooled, they make a lot of money out of dried food  

Again kitten milk is another invention thought up by pet food companies to make you part with your money and really not good for little tummies. Obviously you are concerned that your kitten doesn't drink water but if you are feeding wet they get a lot of moisture from food so try not to worry too much he wont dehydrate. Our cat has a bowl of fresh water every day and yet I have NEVER seen him drink from it - he must drink water from somewhere!

A change of environment will be stressful for him and once he feels safe/relaxed he will get into more of a routine with going to the toilet. Adaptil diffusers are very good and may be worth a try

HTH
x


----------



## lloydie08 (Apr 7, 2013)

claire8234 said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> Well done for joining the forum, I have found some really nice and helpful people on here.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your lovely message. People on here have made me feel much better about his behaviour. In the past few days he has really settled well. He is now eating plenty of wet food and only a small amount of dried food. We didnt buy much dried food so once its gone dont think we will bother with any more. His toilet habbits are brill, now regularlly going in his tray and no accidents. I have spotted him drinking a little water every now and again, but I have tried two bowls, one with his food and another in the living room. He is still very playful, although is now getting into the bad habbit of chewing wires! I was going to put another post on here reguarding that too, to see if anyone else has had the same issue. 
Thanks again, and we will continue to keep you updated.
Emma x


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

He's a tiny little cutie isn't he?!
Re chewing wires... We got our Moggy at 8 weeks and he chewed wires.., we got wire guards and that stopped him. JML do them I think?
Keep us posted on his progress & lots of pics as he grows!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Argos and Maplin do cable protectors which you really need if he's chewing. I know of more than one kitten who's chewed a live wire, and it's never ended well. I'd also go and rob your local McDonalds for straws. He'll be teething, and they chew to help the teeth come through. I give my bubs straws, lots of them, so that if they feel the urge to chew, there's always something there that's vaguely wire-shaped that they can get their teeth into. So far so good.

Re the kitten milk, it's the equivalent of feeding your toddler McDonalds milkshake all the time. It probably has a little goodness in it, but not enough to justify it really, and as you've already seen, it's just as addictive as that milkshake is to kids. If he's eating plenty of wet food, he won't need to drink much anyway, so don't worry. Have you thought about giving him a good, high meat content wet food? I'd up the quantity of Whiskas anyway as by your posts, he's only getting about 1 to 1 and a half pouches a day which might not be enough, although saying that, he's still a tiddler. Just feed him as much as he wants. In the long run though, I'd consider changing. Cats are obligate carnivores, meaning that they can only draw nutrition from meat and nothing else. If you look on the Whiskas packet, you may just be as horrified as I was to learn that 4% meat content is all that's declared. That means that potentially, up to 96% of what's in the packet is not only unusable, but is likely to be contributing to the formation of diabetes, obesity etc.

Just something to think about. Well done for ditching the dry!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lloydie08 said:


> Hmm, I was reasured by the CHARITY I got him through that he would be fine! :sneaky2: We have just kept him to the living room and hall for the
> <snip>


All rescues are really stretched at this time of year - we are right in the middle of kitten season. So yes, they let kittens go rather too young as they consider it the lesser of two evils. The last litter I fostered went back to the rescue at 8 weeks, got vet checked and first shots and were rehomed at 9 weeks along with a voucher for their second shot and for neutering.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

carly87 said:


> <snip>
> If you look on the Whiskas packet, you may just be as horrified as I was to learn that 4% meat content is all that's declared.
> <snip>


Think that's the 4% of whatever it's meant to taste of, but I agree it's not a good food. I found that online (the only place I can get it!) Bozita is about the same price per kilo as Felix etc., and it's a better quality food. The cartons contain 370g of food so equivalent to about 4 pouches - a bit more than 4x85g and a bit less than 4x100g. I found the cartons were easy to reclose to go in the fridge until the next meal.

My cats liked all the ones I've tried so far except the rabbit one. Elk was the first one I opened and they loved that one! (and it mentions 4% elk on the packet...)

The other thing I'd suggest is to look in a well-known chain of supermarkets (the yellow & black one) for their stainless steel feeding bowls. They are the cheapest I've found, go through the dishwasher like a dream and more hyginic as the plastic ones get scratched over time. You will need quite a few as at present he needs feeding several times a day and it should be a clean dish each time. I used a large stainless steel dog bowl for water, and I don't give milk of any kind.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

He is a cutie. As others have said, ditch the dry. I wouldn't even wait to finish the bag; just ditch it.

I noticed in the photo that he has a collar on and, obviously, you were with him at the time. I would just advise at his age not to leave him unsupervised with a collar.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Think that's the 4% of whatever it's meant to taste of, but I agree it's not a good food.


That's right. Mars, like the vast majority of pet food companies do not declare the meat content of their food because the near non-existent regulations do not require them to, especially in Europe.


----------



## lloydie08 (Apr 7, 2013)

Satori said:


> He is a cutie. As others have said, ditch the dry. I wouldn't even wait to finish the bag; just ditch it.
> 
> I noticed in the photo that he has a collar on and, obviously, you were with him at the time. I would just advise at his age not to leave him unsupervised with a collar.


The coller has gone again now... It went soon after this picture. My mum came to visit and thought she was 'helping me' by putting itnon... 'Jackson' (As we have now called him) nor I was impressed and it went as soon as she did!!


----------



## lloydie08 (Apr 7, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Argos and Maplin do cable protectors which you really need if he's chewing. I know of more than one kitten who's chewed a live wire, and it's never ended well. I'd also go and rob your local McDonalds for straws. He'll be teething, and they chew to help the teeth come through. I give my bubs straws, lots of them, so that if they feel the urge to chew, there's always something there that's vaguely wire-shaped that they can get their teeth into. So far so good.
> 
> Re the kitten milk, it's the equivalent of feeding your toddler McDonalds milkshake all the time. It probably has a little goodness in it, but not enough to justify it really, and as you've already seen, it's just as addictive as that milkshake is to kids. If he's eating plenty of wet food, he won't need to drink much anyway, so don't worry. Have you thought about giving him a good, high meat content wet food? I'd up the quantity of Whiskas anyway as by your posts, he's only getting about 1 to 1 and a half pouches a day which might not be enough, although saying that, he's still a tiddler. Just feed him as much as he wants. In the long run though, I'd consider changing. Cats are obligate carnivores, meaning that they can only draw nutrition from meat and nothing else. If you look on the Whiskas packet, you may just be as horrified as I was to learn that 4% meat content is all that's declared. That means that potentially, up to 96% of what's in the packet is not only unusable, but is likely to be contributing to the formation of diabetes, obesity etc.
> 
> Just something to think about. Well done for ditching the dry!


Ive managed to cover most of the wires, took them out the way excetra, which has helped, and I guessed he would be teathing... We got some new furniture delivered the other day and he has throughly enjoyed chewing on/playing with the cardboard box (I was careful there there was no ink/staples/glue on that part of the box) but still think we may invest in those wire protectors.

He already has a metal bowl for his water, may go and replace his wet food bowl with one too then (will admit, we got a cheap plastic bowl for his food for the time being but it does gwt a hot wash between each 'meal')

As for the food, going to have a look round online and see what I can find... The kitten milk has completly gone and he is now regually drinking plenty of water along side his wet food and handful of dried stuff (that will be next to go, but also established this will also be a yummy way of helping his teeth for the time being)

Thank you all for your advice. But yes, your right he has about 30g of dried food and a pouch and a half a day (again following guidance on the back of the box) is this not enough?! How much should he be having?? This concerns me further as the 'Charity' aaid they were only feeding him 2 teaspoons on canned food 3 times a day!!:001_unsure:


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

that's plenty. My adult cats get a pouch each in the morning and a generous handful each of biscuits in the afternoon.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

lloydie08 said:


> Ive managed to cover most of the wires, took them out the way excetra, which has helped, and I guessed he would be teathing... We got some new furniture delivered the other day and he has throughly enjoyed chewing on/playing with the cardboard box (I was careful there there was no ink/staples/glue on that part of the box) but still think we may invest in those wire protectors.
> 
> He already has a metal bowl for his water, may go and replace his wet food bowl with one too then (will admit, we got a cheap plastic bowl for his food for the time being but it does gwt a hot wash between each 'meal')
> 
> ...


Kittens should be free fed, on demand. There is no set amount as each kitten is different. Do not, as per the advice below, feed your kitten as if he were an adult cat. Adult feeding regs do not apply to kittens 

You're feeding a pouch and a half a day; if your kitten is still hungry, give him the other half of pouch, see if he's more satisified with that.

Dry food doesn't help teeth, unless it's specific dental kibble. It's far better to either get into a routine of brushing your kitten's teeth with kitten/cat toothpaste and/or feeding a chunk of raw beef/lamb that requires chewing. It's the chewing action which will help to clean the teeth, not generic dry food.



Wiz201 said:


> that's plenty. My adult cats get a pouch each in the morning and a generous handful each of biscuits in the afternoon.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Wiz201 said:


> that's plenty. My adult cats get a pouch each in the morning and a generous handful each of biscuits in the afternoon.


it's not though as a) your adult has stopped growing and b) goes outside and hunts 90% of all kills are eaten on the stop and never seen by the owner and not all cats bring back 'presents' for their owners.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lloydie08 said:


> As for the food, going to have a look round online and see what I can find... The kitten milk has completly gone and he is now regually drinking plenty of water along side his wet food and handful of dried stuff (that will be next to go, but also established this will also be a yummy way of helping his teeth for the time being)
> 
> Thank you all for your advice. But yes, your right he has about 30g of dried food and a pouch and a half a day (again following guidance on the back of the box) is this not enough?! How much should he be having?? This concerns me further as the 'Charity' aaid they were only feeding him 2 teaspoons on canned food 3 times a day!!:001_unsure:


Cut back on the dry - it doesn't clean teeth at all - Does Dry Food Clean the Teeth? | Little Big Cat and can lead to other problems as well (re dehydration) Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health

feed him as much as he wants really as he is growing at a very fast rate at the moment.


----------



## lloydie08 (Apr 7, 2013)

It was more to do with the teething I thought the dried food would help. Although hes currently chasing and chewing on a small pop bottle with the lid and label removed!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

They don't tend to bite on the dry though - so won;t help. Get him a small quail and chop it into quarters and let him chew on that - raw - and that will really help. I've weaned 3 week old kittens onto quail so he will be fine.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

lloydie08 said:


> It was more to do with the teething I thought the dried food would help. Although hes currently chasing and chewing on a small pop bottle with the lid and label removed!


No. The dry food will not help in any way shape or form.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

oooh he is a cutie 

xx


----------

